# Samba [Need Help] [SOLVED]

## sleepingsun

HI all 

Need help because i need to compile samba-4.10.18 

I have computer who is connected with WD TV live support smb1 protocol only and try all things with last samba and media is not visible ...

I download for samba source code samba-4.10.18 

i unpack them and ./configure went well and succes but when i try to do 

 *Quote:*   

> make

 

 i get error 

```
[ 670/3959] Compiling source4/heimdal/lib/roken/ct.c

[ 671/3959] Linking bin/default/source4/heimdal_build/libroken-samba4.so

[ 672/3959] Compiling lib/util/tini.c

[ 673/3959] Compiling lib/util/tiniparser.c

[ 674/3959] Compiling lib/crypto/aes_ccm_128.c

In file included from ../../source4/../lib/crypto/crypto.h:25,

                 from ../../lib/crypto/aes_ccm_128.c:21:

../../source4/../lib/crypto/hmacmd5.h:28:9: error: unknown type name ‘MD5_CTX’

   28 |         MD5_CTX ctx;

      |         ^~~~~~~

Waf: Leaving directory `/compile/samba-4.10.18/bin/default'

Build failed

 -> task in 'LIBCRYPTO' failed with exit status 1 (run with -v to display more information)

make: *** [Makefile:7: all] Error 1

```

Please help

----------

## joanandk

Hi,

The stable release on Gentoo net-fs/samba-4.14.9 does still support SMB1.

You need this line under workgroup in the smb.conf:

```
server min protocol = NT1
```

BR

----------

## Hu

As a general tip, this thread needs a better title.  It is generally understood that posts in this forum are for seeking help.  Your thread title mentioned neither the version(s) of Samba you want to work on, nor your root problem (SMB1 support), nor your perceived solution (using an abandoned version). *sleepingsun wrote:*   

> Need help because i need to compile samba-4.10.18

 This is usually the wrong solution. *sleepingsun wrote:*   

> I download for samba source code samba-4.10.18 
> 
> i unpack them and ./configure went well and succes but when i try to do

 This is definitely the wrong solution.  If you need to install an old version, use an ebuild of that old version. *sleepingsun wrote:*   

>  i get error 
> 
> ```
> [ 674/3959] Compiling lib/crypto/aes_ccm_128.c
> 
> ...

 The version you are attempting to build is not compatible with your current, modern, OpenSSL.  You need to downgrade openssl (discouraged), patch this version of Samba to work with modern openssl, or use a more modern Samba where someone has already done that patch for you.

----------

## sleepingsun

samba-4.10.18 ebuild for this version not anymore in portage 

I also try this but not work for me 

```
server min protocol = NT1
```

If you can help me where to find that patched Samba ... Need to work and support SMB1 

I know that this protocol is not safe but that computer is not on internet 

Thanks

----------

## Zucca

 *sleepingsun wrote:*   

> If you can help me where to find that patched Samba ... Need to work and support SMB1 

 SMB1 is over 30 years old. It is highly unlikely someone has patch for samba to support SMB1 and practically open up several possible security holes at the same time. Although... some people still offer telnet access, so who knows.

I bet you'd find it much easier to update the clients rather than patching the server.

----------

## sleepingsun

its older device WD Live Tv and cant patch them  :Sad:  so last samba what worked was samba-4.10.18 but i have failure server and must build them from zero ... 

Just need to samba works with smb1

----------

## pingtoo

 *sleepingsun wrote:*   

> its older device WD Live Tv and cant patch them  so last samba what worked was samba-4.10.18 but i have failure server and must build them from zero ... 
> 
> Just need to samba works with smb1

 Since you just need to get smb1 working, may be trying to get a version of samba working on your more current OS level may be a wrong direction. Since joanandk point out current gentoo supported 4.14.9 still support SMB1 have you successfully install 4.14.9 and try your WD Tv live for connection?

May be it would be easier try to debug why under 4.14.9 why SMB1 not working.

In 4.11.5 there are specific patch to address SMB1 security, so may be that patch cause some configuration level change you need to address.

----------

## Hu

 *sleepingsun wrote:*   

> samba-4.10.18 ebuild for this version not anymore in portage

 Correct.  However, it would still be in the archive. *sleepingsun wrote:*   

> I also try this but not work for me 
> 
> ```
> server min protocol = NT1
> ```
> ...

 In what way did it not work?  Did Samba fail to start?  Did Samba start, but fail to offer SMB1 support to any client?  Did Samba start, appear to offer SMB1 support, but still the proprietary device refused to work with it? *sleepingsun wrote:*   

> If you can help me where to find that patched Samba ... Need to work and support SMB1 

 Current Samba is patched to work with modern OpenSSL.  Others in this thread assert that current Samba can be made to work with SMB1.  I have no information supporting or contradicting that assertion.

----------

## APolozov

I have current stable Samba (4.14.9) and all my outdated devices worked with this config:

```

[global]

 netbios name = panic

 workgroup = WORKGROUP

 realm = WORKGROUP

 server string = Samba Server by PANic

 printcap name = cups

 printing = cups

 load printers = yes

 domain master = yes

 local master = yes

 preferred master = yes

 os level = 250

 log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

 log level = 3

 max log size = 256

# hosts allow = 127., 192.

 security = user

 map to guest = bad password

 guest account = nobody

 null passwords = yes

 server max protocol = SMB2

 server min protocol = NT1

 guest ok = Yes

 passdb backend = tdbsam

 

 case sensitive = yes

 unix charset = UTF-8

 dos charset = 866

 preserve case = yes

 short preserve case = yes

 unix charset = UTF-8

 wins support = no

 unix extensions = no

 wide links = yes

 follow symlinks = yes

[1]

   path = /media/1

   guest ok = yes

[Home]

   path = /home

   public = yes

   guest ok = yes

```

----------

## sleepingsun

4.14.9 with this all things work fine as i put this as you suggest 

```
server min protocol = NT1
```

Thanks a lot

----------

